# Bridge Bunnies



## Michaela (Jul 12, 2007)

Just thought this would be a nice little thread for us to put up pictures of our Rabbits that we have lost, so everyone else can see the buns we had before we joined the forum, or have lost since.

I have so far only lost one bunny, I hope that doesn't change any time soon, but this is my heart bunny Berri, who left us on 10-02-07, to abscesses that were just too much for her. She was a black mini-rex.


















_~~~~~
~Michaela, Maddie, Ebony, Pebble & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jul 12, 2007)

A very nice idea for a thread. 

These are my first ever bunnies - both sisters






Molly and Bonnie


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Jul 13, 2007)

This is Flopsy my little man who died in March this yeardue to a fit he was only one R.I.P little guy.


----------



## bat42072 (Jul 13, 2007)

this is my Dudley.... He was my baby... I lost him in may.... I miss him so much.....

Dudley... Not a day goes by that I don't think of you... I love you so much....


----------



## f_j (Jul 16, 2007)

This is Willy, my first bunny who passed away at the age of 11.5 years






And this is my baby Lola, who passed away when she was put under anesthetic in January






I miss them both everyday. I like to think that they are somewhere together now. They would've loved each other.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 16, 2007)

These are of GingerSpice - my first real "heart bunny"...



















and here she is after she got ill and would lay in her box...










I still miss her so much!

Peg


----------



## Flashy (Jul 17, 2007)

[align=center]*My beautiful Flashy, my life, my light, my heart*[/align]

[align=center]*



*[/align]

[align=center]*12-03-2005 - 27-12-2005*[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*Ozzy*[/align]

[align=center]*



*[/align]

[align=center]*July 2004 - 21-06-2006*[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*Old man Tubby*[/align]

[align=center]*



*[/align]

[align=center]*April 1995 - 01-02-2007*[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*Loofy Boofy*[/align]

[align=center]*



*[/align]

[align=center]*July 2004 - 09-02-2007*[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*My sweet Moominmoo, my room bunny, my friend*[/align]

[align=center]*



*[/align]

[align=center]*06-10-2005 - 15-03-2007*[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=left]Those are the ones that I have lost in recent years, and the only ones that I have pics on the comp for, but over the past 20years there have been others, *Floppy, Dotty, Junior, Smoke, Bumbles, Scamp, Polo, Tumbles, Skippy, Scrabble, Smudge, Domino.*[/align]

[align=center]*RIP Bunny friends, play free together*[/align]


----------



## polly (Jul 17, 2007)

This is Dido my heart bun, He made me love rabbits as much as i do






This is Snowie his partner, she was a rescue rabbit and when we got her she had been partnered with a dwarf lop so was really thin. It was always a fight to get the food bowl down before she ate it all. RIP moomies






My ying yang bunnies RIP






Floyd our little fuzzyfelt bun






and Molly my scatty little girl. I didn't have any grown up pics of her.








And although i can't find my pics RIP Ami Bruces heart bun who was visited by the gender fairy and turned out to be more male than any other bun we have owned. Small bun BIG attitude


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2007)

RIP My Diva Samantha.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 23, 2007)

[align=center]*MILLY*[/align]

[align=center]*28.03.07 - 08.07.07*[/align]

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=left]I will treasure every minute we spent together, you will always be my heart bunny.[/align]

[align=left]I love and miss you so very much, my little black loppy boy. x[/align]

[align=left][/align]

[align=left][/align]


----------



## ani-lover (Oct 29, 2007)

:bump:angel::bunnyangel:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 29, 2007)

Ruby

In my heart forever babes - there isn't a moment that goes by when I don't miss you.

Love you :cry4:Xx


----------



## naturestee (Oct 29, 2007)

Not a day goes by that I don't miss you, Sprite. :sad:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 29, 2007)

This was my very first bunny Lollipop,she died March 8th 04

We didn't have any pets as i was growing up,so i never knew the privellage of owning a pet

It was when my youngest son Jeremy asked if we could get a pet bunny,i eventually gave in and we brought home Lollipop.

She turned my world upside down,so this is what it was like to have a pet,and i was also going through a lot of emontional stuff,so she really cheered me up.

When she died,i kinda slipped into a very unhappy state again,i couldn't get over her death,i moped around the house for a long time.

Lollipop is the one who showed me how to smile again


----------



## bellapsyd (Jun 22, 2008)

my baby:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 24, 2008)

Looking at this thread made me cry. My Sam. Sprite, Milly, Ruby, Berri, andLola. You all our still missed so much.


----------



## Becca (Sep 21, 2008)

[align=center]*Nibbles*[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*1999 - 2008*[/align]
[align=center]:rip:[/align]


----------



## myheart (Sep 21, 2008)

My first bonded pair, Maggie (my heart-bunny) and her hus-bun Benjamin:






This is Timmy. The shelter gave him to me because they didn't think any one would want a rabbit who couldn't hop because the bones in his lower half fused together for whatever reason at his first home. I name him Timmy after Tiny Tim because he came home with me during the Christmas season. I only had him about five months before he passed. He was the sweetest little guy anyone could ever hope for.






This is Fuzzy. He was my neighbor's rabbit, but he was Maggie's first hus-bun. He was a special love of mine because he was so sweet and inspired me to adopt Maggie in the first place. Without know him and how cool rabbits could be, I would never have become a bunny-mom. Cali's will always have a place in my heart.






RIP babies. You will always be pieces of myheart.

myheart


----------



## Illusion (Oct 13, 2008)

good idea for a thread, I thought i'd add my three lost babies

Snuggs Jan 07






Scotch July 07






Buggz Aug 08







We loved them all, we only had Snuggs fora day, but he was sweet. Scotch was around six months when we lost him. Buggz is my heart bunny, always will be, I lost my heart the night I lost him. He was about 2 weeks away from his third b-day. 


*edited to add alittle info about them, since I couldn't do it earlier*


----------

